# HELP! Baby with diarrhoea and looks like wet fur?!



## RhonaNason (Feb 1, 2016)

My mouse has recently had a little of 6, now only 3 have survived and are currently 2 weeks old. However my littlest one looks like it has diarrhoea and its back half of fur looks as if its wet. Im new to keeping mice so i dont know what this is? or if its life threatening? The other babies seem fine.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mice with infant diarrhea look wet and greasy.They are in the danger zone at 2 to 4 weeks.If your mouse survives that period it has a chance of survival.Not much you can do other than practice good hygiene.Keep cleaning it up with a wet wipe and watch out for the faeces forming a crust and preventing toileting which will kill it.If a crust forms you can carefully remove it with a wet cotton bud.Always difficult with the very young though.


----------

